# Fliege alle paar minuten auf den Desktop



## Rexinator (19. November 2011)

Morgen,
also mein Problem ist dass ich wenn ich ein Spiel im Vollbildmodus spiele (komischer weise nur bei einem: "League of Legends") fliege ich alle paar minuten auf den Desktop. Das Spiel schließt sich nicht es wird nur minimalisiert. Bei anderen Spielen (z.B. Call of Duty) kann ich mich mich für ne sec oder zwei nicht mehr bewegen.
Hab schon AnitVir drüber laufen lassen, defragmentiert, treiber neu installiert und auch schon was gegooglet kam aber auch noch auf keinen Treffer....
Beim Surfen passiert auch sowas ähnliches: Wenn ich z.B. bei Facebook was schreibe passiert ab un an mal als ob ich tab drücken würde ich kann dann halt meine Nachricht nich weiter schreiben und muss erst nochmal in den Chat klicken....
Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist wenn das passiert pop in der Taskleiste ein programm auf von dem das icon iwie wie n graues zahnrad oder eine graue blase aus.... ich kann das nicht wirklich definieren weil das wirklich nur ganz kurz aufpopt...
Ich hab Win7 Ultimate 64 Bit (6.1 Build 7601)
(Beim schreiben von dem Post ist es auch einmal passiert....)
Ich hoffe mir kann da einer helfen
Gruß 
Edit: Hier is n screen von dem aufpoppenden symbol... hab keine ahnung was das sein soll


----------



## Bratkartoffel (21. November 2011)

Hi,

sieht so als, als würde regelmäßig ein Programm gestartet (kenne das Symbol auch nicht), welches sich in den Vordergrund drängt. Somit werden deine Spiele minimiert und der Cursor springt aus dem Chat von FB.

Da du bereits einen Virenscanner laufen hast lassen, fällt der erste Vorschlag von mir schon mal weg  Als nächstes würde ich den Spybot S&D drüber lassen, der entfernt dir hauptsächlich Malware und Spyware. Danach den PC am Besten mal neustarten 

Wenn dein Problem dann immer noch besteht würde ich mit dem Programm "msconfig" den Systemstart ausmisten und alles was du nicht kennst aus dem Autostart entfernen. Danach auch wieder ein Neustart. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, was du abhaken kannst, kannst hier auch nen Screenshot posten. das Programm kannst du über den "Ausführen"-Dialog starten, also mit "[Win] + r" und dann "msconfig".

Gruß
BK


----------



## Dr Dau (21. November 2011)

Hallo!

Meinst Du das rechte Symbol?
Irgendwie erkenne ich darauf noch eine Kamera und einen Drucker.
Hast Du solche Geräte angeschlossen und/oder eine interne Kamera (z.b. Webcam)?
Dann würde ich die Geräte mal abklemmen bzw. im Gerätemanager deaktivieren und schauen was passiert.

Wie Bratkartoffel schon gesagt hat, mal den Autostart durchforsten.
Und auch nicht unbedingt notwendige Programme beenden.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

